# Any hand tools under ur xmas tree?



## tim407 (Nov 24, 2012)

Eating all those burnt suppers paid off this year for me haha wife gave me a low angle jack plane and set of five bevel chisels from LN. 

Anyone else get anything good?


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice...!
Wife was good to me also..got me a little ol No. 5..sweet..
O.V.B. Gage


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I got some clamps....does that count as a hand tool??


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I treated myself during the Jet clamp sale during black friday.

The wife came up big with a vertias router plane and a couple dmt diamond stones.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought myself some of those jet clamps too....so far I think I like the jorgensons better.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I got a set of narex socket chisels and some cabinet scrapers. I'm pumped about both gifts!


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just opened the clamps today. So far I'm not impressdd with the jar movement. It is very sticky and the trigger has to be held in the middle of travel length.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

My complaints with that as well. I am considering selling them and buying jorgs


----------



## maverikck2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

Do hand planes ever come sharp or should you sharpen before using them?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Not for Christmas - technically - I treated myself to two Jet clamps during the Black Friday sale and then bought a Veritas Low Angle Smooth Plane on their Cyber Monday sale.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Edges vary from one bladesmith to another, even though they may "claim" that they are sharpened. Yeah, like: "how much/how well" sharpened?
Try the thing. How well, in your experience, does it cut what you need to do?

Me? Oh yeah. I got a handful of LV gift cards. Already planned to spend them 10X over.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> I just opened the clamps today. So far I'm not impressdd with the jar movement. It is very sticky and the trigger has to be held in the middle of travel length.


You are being too kind! I'm really pissed with the movement, or should I say lack of movement. I'd advise everyone to pass on the Jet clamps for almost anything else.



maverikck2002 said:


> Do hand planes ever come sharp or should you sharpen before using them?


Veritas and Lie Nielsen both ship planes with blades that are "sharp" but they both recommend honing for best performance. 

The Veritas smooth plane I bought worked pretty darn good right out of the box, but it worked even better after a little bit of honing.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Man am I getting happy about missing out on those clamps, I almost bought some too, just forgot.
I have a veritas medium shoulder plane on it's way here, should receive it by this Friday :thumbsup:
And thanks to all who helped me with that choice!


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife got me a pair of Blue Spruce Fishtail chisels


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Must've been good. My wife got me a Veritas router plane and their skew rabbet plane. Can't wait to get them going on a project.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Perhaps I am the only person who loves the Jet parallel clamps.

Happy if you want to send your new cast offs in my direction.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Lee Valley did well this Christmas. I got the Bevel Up Smoother with PMV11 and an extra blade, the file jig for saw sharpening, By Hand and Eye, a shop clock and the new Veritas tenon saw set. Happy Happy happy.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Oooh! I forgot that I also got a veritas 14 tpi dovetail saw!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

ACP said:


> Lee Valley did well this Christmas. I got the Bevel Up Smoother with PMV11 and an extra blade, the file jig for saw sharpening, By Hand and Eye, a shop clock and the new Veritas tenon saw set. Happy Happy happy.



I'd be interested to hear what you think of the saw file holder. I saw that on the web site a while back and almost bought it. I've got a couple of gift cards and was thinking about sending Lee Valley a little more Christmas money:smile:


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow some of you guys racked up . Now we need to see all these new hand tools in action. What are yall waiting for make some shavings!!!!


----------



## pwalter5110 (Oct 31, 2011)

I got a Lee Valley low angle smoother. I also got both a rip, and crosscut carcass saw.

Also, to the people saying that their jet clamps don't move very easily. Try waxing them. Although I don't own jet clamps myself. I have read plenty of posts about other people having trouble with them. Once waxed they work a lot better :thumbsup:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

pwalter5110 said:


> I got a Lee Valley low angle smoother. I also got both a rip, and crosscut carcass saw.
> 
> Also, to the people saying that their jet clamps don't move very easily. Try waxing them. Although I don't own jet clamps myself. I have read plenty of posts about other people having trouble with them. Once waxed they work a lot better :thumbsup:


Actually, they move OK, _IF_ you are able to get the trigger in just the right place to release them. 

Maybe as I use them more I'll get a better feel for the trigger release, but you shouldn't have to. As nbo10 said the release happens somewhere in the middle of the trigger travel instead of at the end. I haven't had time to look closely at them yet, but there might be something I can fiddle with to make the release easier.

I've used them a couple of times and really like the job it does clamping, it's just that the release is a royal pain in the a--.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

trc65 said:


> I'd be interested to hear what you think of the saw file holder. I saw that on the web site a while back and almost bought it. I've got a couple of gift cards and was thinking about sending Lee Valley a little more Christmas money:smile:


I'll let you know when I get the chance. Maybe this weekend if time allows. Hard to find shop time this time of year that is for sure. It's bitter sweet to get new tools to wipe them down and put them in their new spots to sleep before I can use them. 

I have some saws needing touched up though so I will let you know.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

calwilliams63 said:


> My wife got me a pair of Blue Spruce Fishtail chisels
> 
> 
> View attachment 85466


Those are really nice looking. Pert near man jewelry. Does Blue Spruce infuse their chisel handles like they do on their mallets? Wouldn't really need that on a fishtail, but just a curiousity.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I can believe a couple of folks here but, how does the saying go? No picture, no tool.......lol. No hand tools for me this year... :-(


----------



## raveon (Dec 12, 2011)

I got spoiled this year as well, a Veritas scraper set with file holder and scraper holder, a set of French curves, the carving jack knife kit with strop, and a blank journal so I can keep proper notes. Seasons greetings to all, and I can't wait to get into the shop.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I was informed of NO Tools Under The Tree this year and to go get whatever I needed.
I saved her a few bucks ordering on line to save sales tax and ordering enough to get free shipping.
I'm always trying to help her out👍


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

My gf got me a lathe. Man shes a keeper.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ted Tolstad said:


> Well I can believe a couple of folks here but, how does the saying go? No picture, no tool.......lol. No hand tools for me this year... :-(


Here's my proof:smile:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I got a WoodRiver #7. Here it is after just a quick cleaning and hone of the blade with some cherry edge shavings from a table top I'm in the process of making.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

None directly under my tree, but I did get some of my tools out of my parents attic.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Requisite proof.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a little time to use my file holder yesterday. I wanted to refile my miter saw. I did about half of one side so far (was late). So far my impressions of the file holder is good. The holder made it very easy to maintain consistent fleam and even easier to maintain a consistent rake. The rake is really the easiest. The grip at the front end of the tool pretty much forces you to hold the rake angle perfectly. The fleam is really easy to set and maintain. The machining is typical of Veritas, damn good. The vernier scale on the rake portion made me read the directions about ten times to understand, but it's not that complicated, just unfamiliar. One thing that I need to adjust is my saw vise for my big saws. I have some old metal ones that this won't affect, but my homeade one in the picture has an 1 1/4" wide jaw. The front brass thumb screw for the rake angle that locks it in place sticks down far enough that I can't use the full file. The fix will be to bevel the far end of the saw vise jaw. Given that some of my saws, like my carcass crosscut from Veritas are 14 tpi, I'll have to either do that first or use my metal saw vises because the 5 xslim files and smaller will be far too short for this jig and this homeade vise. Files are too expenisve to use only half of the cutting edge. So far I really like the jig though.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

Sounds like the Veritas router plane was a hot gift.. Had one on my list too but unfortunately didn't get it.

I did end up getting a Stanley 78 rabbet plane, a cabinet scraper set and a burnisher, and picked up a Veritas dovetail saw with a gift card I received. 

Not really a hand tool but it is an accessory - got a Grizzly wet grinder and turning tool sharpening kit. Tried it out on my chisels and the Stanley 78 iron.. Took some fiddling but ended up with a nice edge on all my tools.


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

I got a Veritas double concave palm plane... I don't have any luthier aspirations, so I'll likely exchange it. It was meant as a sort of "gift card that isn't a gift card" thing. Probably going to apply the credit toward a set of sweetheart chisels. I want to see how Sheffield Stanley holds up to American Stanley.

Cam


----------



## Indy Mike (Apr 22, 2013)

Santa brought me a wood river Shoulder plane


----------

